

Ask HN: Is is okay to use MacRuby to write iOS Apps? - gosuri

Does Apple's announcement today mean we can use MacRuby to write iOS Apps?
======
cscotta
Unfortunately, the iOS platform does not support the Objective C garbage
collector available in Mac OS. Instead, memory is controlled using manual
allocation and autorelease pools. So, while the TOS would permit this, a
technical limit remains for the time being.

~~~
gosuri
May we can monkey-patch the memory release mechanism to the Object, like
Object.release. Just a thought.

